

The Making Of Dwarf Fortress (2008) - spacemanaki
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/3549/interview_the_making_of_dwarf_.php?print=1

======
robtoo
_Tarn supports himself primarily with donations from Dwarf Fortress
enthusiasts._

He's been doing the donation model for years, and it looks like he receives
about $3000/month: <http://www.bay12forums.com/smf/index.php?topic=87996.0>

------
kqr2
There was a recent discussion on the New York Times article: _The Brilliance
of Dwarf Fortress_

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2793615>

------
DanielRibeiro
I really liked the part about water physics simulation.

~~~
5hoom
Agreed.

It's an awesome bit of hackery getting that & all the other systems running in
realtime.

Respect, Dwarf Fortress, respect. :)

------
tectonic
Are there _any_ other games, text-based MUDs, for example, that approach the
level of complexity of DF?

~~~
5hoom
Not really the same, but Angband is quite well regarded (seeing as how Nethack
has already been mentioned).

